
(video) Elon Musk Philosophy Tube - HNLurker2
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5gnlhmaM-dM
======
HNLurker2
Is it just me or Musk's life is straight clone of be Benjamin Franklin's
idiosyncrasies? They both are entrepreneur that act like Playboys etc.

